# Sheepies!!



## pompanoslayer10

Iv always wanted to catch something other than pompano in the surf. Iv caught lady fish and catfish and thats it but im wondering how to catch big reds and sheepies in the surf as well as anything else that swims in the gulf. Any help and advice would do. Thanks agiain


----------



## surfhunter

well if you want to catch something different than pompano you will have to change up your style a bit not completly but a little bit. pompano are sight feeders they eat shrimp and sand flea's and like bright visual colors. red fish black brum whiting sharks and what not like cut baits fresh mullet and pin fish. flea's and shrimp will nail you some fish but you have to change up the rigs you use. i like to use a carolina rigs and bottom rigs for some of these fish. i also throw silver spoons and retrievable baits in the surf. here are some basic rigs for bottom fishing



















im not an expert but i hope these things will help you out. when the water warms up the fish will move in pretty hard and all these things will land you some monsters. i hope you catch loads of em and have fun

TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

why on earth would you not want to catch a delicious pompano? Thats one of the best eatin fish around, at least from shore. I get alot of reds, black drum and sheephead fishing for pompano. If you ever get too many of those darn pompano I think I might be able to take them off your hands:letsdrink


----------



## pompanoslayer10

i dont catch enough but thats all i catch is pompano


----------



## fy01CPO

> *pompanoslayer10 (3/26/2010)*i dont catch enough but thats all i catch is pompano




First you gotta change your screen name! The other fish are miffed. :doh


----------



## Wookie

> *fy01CPO (3/27/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *pompanoslayer10 (3/26/2010)*i dont catch enough but thats all i catch is pompano
> 
> 
> 
> First you gotta change your screen name! The other fish are miffed. :doh
Click to expand...

CONCUR!!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

> *Wookie (3/27/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fy01CPO (3/27/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *pompanoslayer10 (3/26/2010)*i dont catch enough but thats all i catch is pompano
> 
> 
> 
> First you gotta change your screen name! The other fish are miffed. :doh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CONCUR!!
Click to expand...

:doh


----------

